# Reuse or New Lead Flashing for Chimney - choosing a roofer



## rxb (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to sort thru my estimates to choose a contractor to replace my roof in Boston.

Some proposals "reuse existing lead flashing", others "install new lead flashing" around the chimney. I assume it's because the former don't have the skills.
I assume all companies install new _STEP_ flashing.

So if a company puts down "reuse" - should I cross them off my list?

Thanks.


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

Why don't you ask him/her first? If s/he says "...because it will add $xxx to the final cost...", you will know why.

On that same note, ask the inverse question to the other contractor, "can you use my existing flashing? if not, why not? How much money will that save?"

I think it is far more important to check out your licensing board for any complaints, and actually speak to his/her references.

Good luck.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, good idea to ask.

I can maybe imagine bending up the counterflashing and removing the nails from the step flashing. But one would go through a lot of effort to save some minimal materials. If the labor of installation must be repeated, then you aren't saving much.

Maybe they like to remove the lead and put it back because then they don't have to figure out how to make the cuts.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

The lead flashing may have been installed when the chimney was built. If that's the case, and it's in good shape, it's going to provide a better flashing than can be installed after the fact. The roofers proposing to re-use may have a better grasp of the situation than the ones wanting to replace. Get some explanation from the people that have been on the roof.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

The only time I install new lead chimney flashing is when it is damaged or was installed incorrectly. If it's in good shape there should be no reason not to reuse it.


----------



## rxb (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks to all replies.

I had a bully roofer selling his co. He showed me a photo of a chimney with new lead & told me to ask anyone if new wasn't better.

His co also uses WR Grace & he told me if a co does not use WR Grace ice/watershield walk away.

As far as speaking with references, I wish roofers kept a spreadsheet of jobs/references so I could know what year the roof was done, style of house, type of roof, which shingles used, whether house had unsolved leaks.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Replace all flashigns. Your roof is potentially going to exceed $10,000. Seriously what's a few hundred bucks to replace all the flashing and have a COMPLETELY new roof So you get new shingles, then in 5 years your flashings start to leak and the roofer says "not my problem, those flashings were existing" then he wants $1,000 to replace what would cost $100 when the roof is torn off. 

I do not believe flashings can or should be re-used in 99% of situations.

Normally most people reuse flashings for 2 reasons. Either lack or skill, or the thought that the customer wants to buy cheap. Some customers do want to buy cheap, I as a roofing contractor stay away from such customers. 

I wouldn't necessarily say cross them off. I would have a candid conversation why they think the flashings should be repalced. If they say "the flashings are good" then cross them off. If they say they would be happy to replace them for an additional fee, then ask them to revise the estimate. 

Do not assume all companies replace step flashings. If it is not in writing, it does not exist. If they are doing it, they are likely going to be proud enough to put it in writing. Assume if it is not in writing it is not being done. Ask for clarification and then ask for a revision of the contract. Nothing verbal is enforceable in court. 

Learn more about the entire shingle roof as a system: http://www.reliableamerican.us/services/shingles.htm

Grace is the best. Everyone will agree. But there are 3 grades of ice shield. I normally use CertainTeed winter guard. I even like the Tamko ice shield, thick and supple. However there really is some junk on the market to stay away from. Grace is about $110 for a 200 sq ft roll. I can buy some junk ice shield for about $35 a 2 square roll. Any "bully" sales person should be crossed off your list for the simple fact that they are a bully.


----------



## homeroofing2 (Dec 26, 2012)

wonder how/where to check with the license board for any complaints?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My state post it right on line.


----------

